# [SOLVED] How to see if you are overclocking or not?



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there a way to see if your computer is overcloking or not? I have setup defaults on my ASUS M5A78L-M LX and as I went into the BIOS everything like CPU Overclocking, GPU Overclocking, AMD Turbo Core etc was set to AUTO. 

I have been monitoring my temp on ASUS GPU Tweak and the GPU temp is under 40C after about seven hours of usage with gaming.

The point here is that i DON'T want to overclock my computer, I just want to know if I'm safe and not overclocking without knowing. xD

Thanks!


----------



## joeford15 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: How to see if you are overclocking or not?*

uhhh im new to this. but my mobo i bought has a control center for your desktop. and can automatically overclock by 800mhz check around for ur mobos utilitys on asus website. maybe something similar is there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How to see if you are overclocking or not?*

The "AUTO" setting in the Bios means there is no OC applied.
OEM PC Bios are commonly locked or severely limited to Bios adjustments to prevent OC'ing and damage to the lower quality components.
OC'ing is good for benchmarks but not much of a performance increase will be seen by the user and it voids warranties.


----------

